# Black Tank Cleaning



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Got out of bed this morning and emptied the black and grey tanks in the Winnie - what a whiff!

I know the principle of the black tank and how a septic tank system works as I do a lot of work in the UK water industry.

It just seems to me that every now and then the black tank should be cleaned out. What if anything do you other black tank owners do.

I heard a rumour over the weekend that Mrs Kands - Sharon puts a bottle of bleach down, but not sure if that is correct or how often. Did not get the chance on this occasion to ask. Let me know can you Keith?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Black tanks*

Hi

I have no experience with RV black tanks but do have a bit of experience with coach black tanks.

Basically when the coach loo was full, s parked over a coach toilet dump spot and drained. The system was topped up with fresh water and "toilet blue".

When I had time, I did the above proceedure, then drove about for a bit to shake it all about, emtied the blue contents and then filled the whole lot with fresh water, before dumping this.

It was recharged again with a couple of gallons of fresh and the toilet blue.

I had to put antifreeze in the loo in winter (Austria, Italy etc) but no bleach or anything.

I can't see a reason who not to do so though.

Rapide561


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> It just seems to me that every now and then the black tank should be cleaned out. What if anything do you other black tank owners do.
> Chris


Nothing anymore. Used to use "Blue" but stopped after reading a lot an RVAMERICA about how the bacteria and enzymes within the mucky stuff will sort itself out without help. Must admit we've been ok so far without any additives. Before driving, we always empty both tanks, have an inch or two of water in the bowl and close the toilet vent. All these things help to stop odours being dragged in by low pressure. Bleach wont hurt the system, also a trick I heard from the yanks is to pour in a bag full of ice cubes before driving (make sure you've got half a tank of clean water in) the banging of the cubes and sloshing of the water is SUPPOSED to clean the sensors. Never tried it myself. Read so much about black tank sensors being useless, even on 150K rigs, that most of us learn to ignore them and just go off experience to gauge when the black tank needs emptying.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Personally I do not recommend the use of bleach in an RV toilet, it will eventually rot the rubber seals and lead to leaks.

Its personal choice which, if any, chemicals you wish to use by way of a sanitation treatment.

I certainly would recommend flushing out with clean water on a regular basis, we use a Hydroflush which connects to the waste outlet and to which is connected a garden hose and the dump hose. The pressure of the mains water backwashes the tank and all the muck disappears down the dump hose.

Hope this helps
Linda


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for the replies, info taken on board. Just need kands to let me know what he does.

However, Linda I really like the idea of that, I will pm you soon to sort one of those natty little devices out.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris
Well here is my reply at last.......
We did clean out our black tank once or twice with bleach, which was tipped down the open flap valve...... We do not use bleach now after reading some info on a US RV site, cannot remember the name now, sorry..... We now just dump the tank when we can and keep some water in it to stop it drying out. I did try the ice cube trick with some success, but I totally agree with Zaskar about the general reliability of the black and grey tank sensors, they are pretty useless. Maybe I should get some ultrasonic sensors fitted, same as are used in fermentation tanks and the like :roll: :roll: 
We do use bleach to purify our fresh tank, but only once a year, and we also bleach the grey tank occasionally, unless someone can tell me that I am doing it wrong and suggest another product????
As we use our RV nearly every weekend and have travelled thousands of miles we find that the bio system in the black tank seems to be working, possibly with infrequent use it wouldn't work so well. I have never tried the toy Linda showed you, but if I was given a suitable demo that it does work and also keeps the sensor clean I would invest in one I think....
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Keith,

Spotted your pm before this so ignore my reply re what you do with the black tank.

We sell amongst other things, ultrasonic sensors to the water industry and the main problem I would invisage for our black tanks is getting muck on the head. This is something that Ultrasonic manufacturers have been trying to get over for years.

I will have words with my supplier who used to make all the motorhome level sensors a few years ago.

The basic older system works by magnets. Not sure of the principle now but will investigate and report back.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*black tank cleaning*

the best way to clean the black tank is to empty the toilet before your trip 
then put some fairy liquid down the toilet then chuck a couple of bags of ice down there drive to were your going and then empty the toilet again,
the ice would have scrubbed the toilet clean then melted.

Steve


----------

